# صارت قلوب البعض معلولة



## J.F. de TROYES

قصة قصيرة :بالامس زار احدهم معلولا ...فصارت قلوب البعض *معلولة* ...!سلامتهم الله لا يضرهم

This  tweet coming from Ma'alula ( Syria )  is puzzling me by using what I suppose to be the verb  صار  ( I don't see any other verb, but maybe I didn't find the right one ) . So I am wondering what's the meaning of the second sentence.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Lark-lover

Yesterday, someone visited a sick person. Some hearts (people) became sick.
Yes, you're right that Saar is a main verb to mean"turned out to/became"


----------



## Arabic Guru

J.F. de TROYES said:


> قصة قصيرة :بالامس زار احدهم معلولا ...فصارت قلوب البعض *معلولة* ...!سلامتهم الله لا يضرهم



In Arabic FuS7aa مُعْتلّة


----------



## Bakr

Lark-lover said:


> Yesterday, someone visited a sick person. Some hearts (people) became sick.
> Yes, you're right that Saar is a main verb to mean"turned out to/became"



أظنه أشار إلى مدينة معلولا السورية أي أن الزيارة هي للمدينة وليس شخصا مريضا، وهذا نوع من التلاعب بالألفاظ المتشابهة نطقا والمختلفة معنى
معلولا التي تعني المدينة السورية
معلولة التي تعني مريضة


----------



## Arabic_Police_999

Lark-lover said:


> Yesterday, someone visited a sick person. Some hearts (people) became sick.
> Yes, you're right that Saar is a main verb to mean"turned out to/became"



haha, it's a joke
there is a city in syria called معلولا 



> قصة قصيرة :بالامس زار احدهم معلولا ...فصارت قلوب البعض *معلولة ...!سلامتهم الله لا يضرهم
> 
> This tweet coming from Ma'alula ( Syria ) is puzzling me by using what I suppose to be the verb صار ( I don't see any other verb, but maybe I didn't find the right one ) . So I am wondering what's the meaning of the second sentence.
> 
> Thanks for your help.*



then some heart became ill


----------



## Lark-lover

Bakr said:


> أظنه أشار إلى مدينة معلولا السورية أي أن الزيارة هي للمدينة وليس شخصا مريضا، وهذا نوع من التلاعب بالألفاظ المتشابهة نطقا والمختلفة معنى
> معلولا التي تعني المدينة السورية
> معلولة التي تعني مريضة


Thanks a lot for the information. Just read the text and rendered it to English


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bakr said:


> أظنه أشار إلى مدينة معلولا السورية أي أن الزيارة هي للمدينة وليس شخصا مريضا،
> معلولة التي تعني مريضة



That's right. What is allusively mentionned in the first sentence is undoubtedly Bashar el Assad 's visit to Ma'alula after his troops recaptured the city ( by giving the date :  بالامس ) .



Bakr said:


> وهذا نوع من التلاعب بالألفاظ المتشابهة نطقا والمختلفة معنى



I don't see what you are referring to in this text ? To the latest sentence ? Is there really a play on words ?

Anyhow could you translate the second sentence ? Thanks a lot.


----------



## cherine

Yes, it's a play on words: 2 words pronounced the same way "ma3luula", one is the name of the city, the other meaning "sick".

For the second sentence سلامتهم، الله لا يضرهم is like "we wish them well", but the tone is obviously sarcastic.


----------



## Arabic Guru

Bakr said:


> معلولة التي تعني مريضة



ما دليلك؟


J.F. de TROYES said:


> ( by giving the date :  بالامس ) .


If it was yesterday i.e. the day before today we should use: أمس
If it was any day in the past we should use الأمس


J.F. de TROYES said:


> I don't see what you are referring to in this text?
> ألفاظ متشابهة نطقا ومختلفة معنى


Homophones


----------



## Bakr

Arabic Guru said:


> ما دليلك؟



أنت تناقش صحتها، وأنا أتحدث عن معناها وأنت فهمت نفس المعنى بدليل أنك أشرت إلى "معتلة" الفصيحة، وربما القصة مكتوبة بخليط من الفصحى 
والعامية !ـ
جاء في المعجم الوسيط
ـ ( عل ) الإنسان علة مرض فهو معلول


----------



## Arabic Guru

فقط للعلم بالشيء
' 





> المعلول '' اسم مفعول من  ''عله'' يعله و يعله ، إذا سقاه السقية الثانية، و يتعدى بنفسه، كما في  الأمثلة، و لا يتعدى، كـ''عل'' ''يعل'' و''يعل'' ، وعلت الإبل تعل و تعل  إذا شربت الشربة الثانية. فمعنى ''عله'' سقاه مرة بعد أخرى، ومنه قوله :  ''جزيل عطائك المعلول '' ، يعني عطاء الله مضاعف يعل به عباده مرة بعد أخرى  .
> وعلى هذا فما مدى صحة إطلاق المحدثين وغيرهم ''المعلول'' على الحديث  الذي فيه خطأ ؟ وهل هو لحن كما صرح به كثير من المتأخرين ؟ إذ لا تلاقي بين  المعنى الاصطلاحي والمعنى اللغوي ؟ ففي القاموس: العلة المرض ، عل واعتل ،  وأعله الله فهو معل و عليل و لا يقال : ''معلول''





> وقال الجوهري في الصحاح :  ''والعلة : المرض، وحدث يشغل صاحبه عن وجهه، كأن تلك العلة صارت شغلا ثانيا  منعه شغله الأول، واعتل ، أي مرض ، فهو عليل، ولا أعلك الله ، أي لا أصابك  بعلة ، وعل الشيء فهو معلول''(2)، يعني من العلة ، ونص جماعة من اللغويين  أن المعلول ثلاثي ، عل الإنسان علة مرض ، وعل الشيء أصابته العلة، عل يعل  واعتل أي مرض فهو عليل، وأعله الله ، ولا أعلك الله أي لا أصابك بعلة  .انتهى فبهذا أصبح المعلول استعمالا صحيحا لغويا


.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Now it's becoming clear to me. I could'nt imagine *معلولة *is also  a participle making sense. So can we say  it is commonly used and belongs to MSA or not ? And what about the spelling معلولا ? ( the city is written  *معلولة * )


----------



## cherine

I don't think معلول with the meaning of sick is correct MSA, because the verb is اِعْتَلّ so the maf3ul form should be مُعْتَلّ and not معلول .

As for معلولا, it's just a typo.


----------



## Bakr

لوحة اسم المدينة مكتوب عليها:ـ
معلولا
Maalula


----------



## cherine

Thank you, Bakr.

In this case, the word play depends on the pronunciation, not the spelling.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Thanks for the information. Yes the right ( or original ) spelling ) is definitly  معلولا ,  probably because  the name comes from Aramaic ܡܥܠܘܠܐ‎, _Maʿlūlā  (wikipedia ) ,_ but most people living in the city write معلولة in their tweets. Maybe this spelling reflects the present pronunciation.**


----------



## Bakr

معلولا or معلولة
You know this: 
A homophone is a word that is pronounced the same as another word but differs in meaning, and may differ in spelling.


----------

